# Bolens DGT 1700 fuses



## toms73es (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, new to the forum. I have a late 80's Bolens DGT 1700 and have lost all electric to the PTO, lights, gauges and ignition switch. Have found where the relays are but can't locate where any fuses are located, any help will be appreciated. Battery is fine and can run engine by operating starter with a different switch that I installed to bypass everything else. HELP.!!!!!

]FOUND IT, BY ALTERNATOR


----------

